

Twitter Reportedly in Buyout Talks with Google, Facebook - jmartin
http://mobile.forbes.com/device/article.php?CALL_URL=http://www.forbes.com/2011/02/10/twitter-reportedly-in-buyout-talks-with-google-facebook-marketnewsvideo.html?feed=rss_home

======
brk
So then we've learned their business model: Hype it to the max until the last
possible moment, allude to a business model, and then sell before the truth
escapes.

